

Show HN: Social profiles wiki-style, without the ephemeral social component - sapien
https://secure.wikisapien.com/?trust=yc

======
mikk0j
I think you'd need to tell much more about how this is special, and especially
how this is easy for me to use. Basically, this is a static social profile?
Ok, all data I would want to make available in such a page is already
somewhere in other services. So do you grab that from LI, FB, TW for example?
I sure don't want to sign up to a new service _and_ have to type in my profile
info yet again.

From the little I've seen, this is in competition with LinkedIn profiles,
possibly the strongest entrenched piece of personal entity online. If not,
make the case why not, on your front page.

And maybe lose the whole login thing upfront. Really puts user off as there's
no idea how much work signing up for the service will be.

